# garantie



## harry22 (28. August 2010)

morgen 

mal nee kurze frage 

ein bekannter will sich ein gebrauchtes bike kaufen ist 
ein lapierre und 1 jahr alt und hat ja somit noch restgarantie !!
nur habe ich mal irgendwo gehöhrt die garantie wäre nicht übertragbar ??
stimmt das ??

über antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen 

grüße harald


----------



## Multisurfer (28. August 2010)

Guten Morgen Harry,

das ist völlig richtig, die Lapierre-Garantie gilt nur für den Erstbesitzer. Diese Regelung ist übrigens in vielen Produktkategorien (Autos, Elektronik..) üblich, nur wird dies selten kommuniziert bzw. gerade auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt wissentlich oder unwissentlich falsch kommuniziert, um den potentiellen Käufer in falscher Sicherheit zu wiegen. Da nützt auch keine Originalrechnung, insbesondere, wenn sie namentlich ausgestellt ist oder das Produkt zu Garantiezwecken beim Hersteller registriert werden muß, was immer mehr fordern.

2 Ausnahmen kenne ich aus Erfahrung:
Bei High-end-Hifi-Geräten/Boxen kann man manchmal die Übertragung der vorher auf den Erstkäufer registrierte Garantie -zumeist 5 oder 10 jahre-, beim Hersteller beantragen.
Und bei Vorführern aus Händlerhand erhälst du zumeist eine Vollgarantie trotz Gebrauchtstatus.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (29. August 2010)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir jedoch sagen, das sich Lapierre in berechtigten Fällen sehr kulant verhällt. Auch bei Zweitbesitzern. Es spricht also nichts gegen einen Gebrauchtkauf.


----------

